# Sad Friday for tips on Uber



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Friday I did 20 Uber rides. 

1 cash tip

1 in app tip 

3 no show cancels

WTH is wrong with this picture, I get more no shows that pay than pax who tip. SMH.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Perhaps you received more than 1 in app tip and you don't know it. 

One for you. Two others, due to "glitches", innocently ended up ,shall we say, "elsewhere".


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Friday I did 20 Uber rides.
> 
> 1 cash tip
> 
> ...


Uber pax suck hippo balls - cheap, rude, inconsiderate and entitled. The trifecta + 1. Conclusion? Well, there really isn't one. I just wanted to type again about how shitty Uber pax are. They're the worst.

Snowflakes + penny pinching = nightmare pax


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Snowflakes + penny pinching = nightmare *Drivers*


Fixed it for you.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Fixed it for you.


Wrong again, you are! Keep trying.


----------

